# San Diego Youth Velo Bikes Stolen



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

Last month someone broke into a locked trailer at the San Diego Velodrome and stole 15 track bikes and some equipment.

Here's a linky if you care to help: Veloyouth loss by Steve Landry - GoFundMe


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

that happens at Encino too. Unbelievable.


----------

